# Tab bottle, embossed, 16oz (1 pint), can't find another like it online



## i_digdug (May 12, 2017)

Hi! I'm Doug. I'm new here. 

I must be missing something and it's probably obvious, , but I can't find another bottle online like this embossed tab bottle I have. It looks like the 10oz bottles I see online, except this is 16oz.

 It's a screw top (cap has saccharine warning). Beneath the cap on the shoulder it says "NO REFILL". Under that it has the TAB logo embossed on the glass and in small letters under it it says "TRADE MARK (R)". Then below that  there's a little lip, and then the diamond pattern in the glass, and interspersed among the diamonds shapes are circles with a starburst or asterisk-like pattern in each one. Towards the bottom of this area there's a small oval and it reads "16 FL. OZ." and under that is "(1 PINT)". Then below that there's another lip and then a clear section of glass. 

That's one side of the bottle, but the other side is exactly like it.

On the base it says "L." and the period or dot is a nice thick blob of glass. Then under that, on the left side but centered, it says 1416 and on the right side across from that, "22". Then on the bottom in the center it says "80." The ejection mark on the bottom is off-center and just gets on the side of the bottle, so it's visible from the side if you stand the bottle on its base.

None of the other bottles I could find online match this one - what am I missing? By the way, not sure if this is an 'antique' but is it rare? Why can't I find others online -- because it's so common? Puzzled.

Thanks!!

PS you might have noticed that the straw is still in the bottle, haha.


----------



## RCO (May 13, 2017)

it is kind of odd , I have found a few tab bottles before but none that look like that . 

the style cap seems to indicate it isn't that old , those caps were used in 80's and even 90's ( not sure when the cancer warning cap itself was used its also odd )   , part of the reason for no similar pictures might be its time period . there isn't really a lot of people collecting bottles from that time period yet


----------



## i_digdug (May 13, 2017)

RCO said:


> there isn't really a lot of people collecting bottles from that time period yet



that makes sense, but the few images and discussion about tab bottles that I can find, don't have a 16 oz bottle like this. But at this point I think you're right, it's too soon. Or maybe I have a local variation?


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 19, 2017)

Are you located in the US?  I've never seen a warning like that on a bottle cap before.  According to Wikipedia the American FDA required all products containing saccharin to bear that warning starting in late 1977 up until around 2000 or so, when scientists discovered that saccharin causes cancer in rats specifically due to rat physiology, and was therefore not carcinogenic in humans.  I'm guessing that this one dates to 1980 judging by the numbers on the bottom but I could be wrong.

It's certainly not that common, most No Deposit No Return bottles aren't super common and Tab was never a highly popular brand.  It's not likely to be extremely rare either and probably doesn't hold too much in the way of value, but I'd definitely keep it if I found it (minus the straw!)  These bottles are becoming more and more collectible in recent years as well.


----------



## i_digdug (May 20, 2017)

Hi! Thanks for your ideas. Yes, I'm in the US. Growing up here the saccharine warnings were common although I don't recall if they were usually on the label or on the cap. I recall No Deposit No Return being common as well. The bizarre thing here to me is simply the size of the bottle - 16oz. I found a 10oz bottle the other week that, besides size (and it is missing the cap) is pretty much the same, but as I said, I haven't found even 1 16oz bottle on line. At this point I'm guessing that this is too recent a bottle to have become popular to collect, although I like the embossing on them. Thanks again!


----------

